# Apple TV XBMC HDD externe fat32 non reconnu



## kamui1999 (30 Août 2013)

Je viens faire appel au savoir du forum!
Xbmc c est geniale mais je galere dans le partage de mes disque dure externe... seul mes hfs sont reconnu.. et celui qui m interesse est en fat32 car utilisé aussi par un pc... :s

J ai tout tenté via les partage SMB et j ai aussi essayer en AFP sans aucun effet..

donc niveau XBMC c est bon je pense a moins qu il y ai un plug in pour la lecture du FAT32?



donc si vous savez me dire quoi je suis preneur! 


Merci!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h33 ----------

pour info j ai une ATV2, un imac Mountain Lion...


----------

